# Pinaroo Point Sunday 4th 6:00am



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all,

Haven't managed to make it out off Pinaroo Point yet. Sunday will be the day. Jay and I plan to launch from the point and head out around those little rocky outcrops for some bottom bouncing.

Let me know if your keen: 0419 768 554

Have fun.


----------

